# Cannot move file .psd



## vermilion (Sep 27, 2015)

Photoshop 7.x
Windowx Xp


Im trying to organize my image files into new directories for easier retrieval but Windows claims the file is in use by another application and cannot be moved. 

I dont even have Photoshop running, nor are the files in use by any other person or application. I suspect the problem has to do with the small icon that photoshp created next to the file's name - a smaller version of the actual image. 

This problem prevents me from being able to drag and drop files from one directory, and move them into another. Ive tried to do this in safe mode but I encountered the same error.

I suppose I could open each individual file using Photoshop, save it in a new location, and then go back and delete the original, but the number of files I have to deal with is voluminous and this method would take quite a long time.

It'd be so much easier if I could just open the directory (within windows) where the files are located, select the files I want to move, and them drop them in the new location - there must be a way I could accomplish this. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## clee01l (Sep 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  I don't think PS is the cause. (it's not running).  If a file is open by any application you would get this error.  Do you have a virus scanner that might be interfering?   Could your virus scanner have marked this image file as infected?

Have you re booted Windows?  If after rebooting, do you still get this error? Can you copy the file (not move) to a new folder?


----------



## kasenturner (Oct 1, 2015)

There is a method of restoring .psd file via Fireworks below, but another methods has the same value, they are introduced as knowledge bases for .psd images

http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/3276651
https://forums.adobe.com/message/6771439
https://www.repairtoolbox.com/photoshoprepair.html Photoshop Repair Toolbox

1.         Open the corrupt Photoshop file in Fireworks.
2.         Use Fireworks to save it as a .psd Photoshop file. (Important: Do Not save it as a Fireworks file or another extension, because Photoshop may not recognize the layers, or you could lose data.)
3.         Remember to give your file a different name when saving, so you won't overwrite your original. (A good idea would be to create a backup of your original before trying this procedure.)
4.         Open your newly created file in Photoshop.
5.         Remember that many effects will not show in Fireworks, but should show up in the Photoshop layers.


----------

